# Neuen Laptop? was meint ihr ?



## Adi | tmine (19. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute, ich möchte mir einen neuen Laptop kaufen, der soll auch nbissel fix sein. Also Games sollte schon flüssig drauf laufen, und ja soll halt was rechtes sein. Nur mein Problem es darf nicht all zu viel kosten.

Hab bei dell mal was gefunden: (wollt zuerst bei alienware was kaufen, nur da ises mir zu teuer,...)

PROZESSOR: AMD® Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL56
BETRIEBSSYSTEM: Original Windows Vista™ Home Premium
BILDSCHIRM: LCD 15,4-Zoll-Breitbild-XGA-TFT-Display: 1280 x 800
ARBEITSSPEICHER: 2048 MB 533 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM (2 x 1024)
FESTPLATTE: 80 GB Festplatte (5.400 U/Min.)
GRAFIKKARTE ATi Radeon® Xpress 1150 256 MB HyperMemory™

Was meint ihr?
(kenne mich halt mit AMD Prozessoren nicht so aus, und bei den Grakas blick ich auch nicht durch,..) 

MFG Adi


----------



## michaelwengert (19. Februar 2007)

Also die Grafikkarte ist nicht wirklich für neuere Spiele geeignet.

Das  HyperMemory heist ja das sie Speicher vom RAM als Grafikspeicher benutzt. Möglicherweise hat sie auch 64 oder 128MB integriert und die restlichen kommen nur vom RAM.

Es kommt halt drauf an was du spielen willst.

Hier gibts nen kleinen Vergleich und ne einteilung in Klassen
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Vergleich-mobiler-Grafikkarten.358.0.html#c3633

Deine wäre in Klasse  5


> Diese Karten können nur ältere Spiel noch flüssig darstellen. Aktuelle höchstens mit erheblich reduzierten Details und geringer Auflösung. Die integrierten Grafikkarten haben den Vorteil von einem geringem Stromverbrauch (höhere Akkulaufzeit, weniger Abwärme) und sind für Anwendungen wie Office, Internet surfen, Bildbearbeitung, Videoschnitt ohne Einschränkungen geeignet.


----------



## Adi | tmine (19. Februar 2007)

oke thx hab mal ein bisschen weiter geschaut bei dell.

Was meinst du zu dem wär das was besseres?
Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht mit Prozessoren und Graka's aus.
Aber laut deiner Liste wäre die Graka schon mal etwas besser.

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Prozessor T7200 (2,0 GHz, 4 MB L2-Cache, 667 MHz FSB)
Graka: 2048 MB 533 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM (2 x 1024)
RAM: 256MB ATI® MOBILITY™ RADEON® X1400 Grafikkarte, PCI-Express x16

Die  bei DELL is halt, man sieht nicht was die einem für ein Motherboard verbauen... 
Dieses Angebot (1900 CHF / 1266 Euro ) wär so mein Preislimit... Ev. weiss ja jemand grad ein super Angebot ... 

MFG Adi


----------



## Peter_1979 (3. März 2007)

Bei DELL kannst Du aber sicher sein, dass da kein Schrott verbaut wird...

Da waere das Mainboard das letzte, worueber ich mir Gedanken machen wuerde...


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. März 2007)

Dell ist in my humble opinion einfach überteuert :/
Wobei Notebooks da wieder ne eigene Sache sind... Mit Notebooks spielt man generell nicht, da häufig Go-Modelle der Grafikkarten verbaut sind für die zumindestens Nvidia (bei ATI wird es genau so sein) keinen Support bietet und die Hersteller aktuallisieren ihre Treiber nicht... also wirst du irgendwann das Problem haben, dass ein Spiel wegen des veralteten Treibers nicht funktioniert und du ihn nicht aktuallisieren kannst...
Also sind Notebooks generell nur zum Arbeiten geeignet...
Und da empfehle ich dir unbedingt einen Core2 Duo (mit Viv) und ausreichend Ram... 1 - 2GB am besten...


----------



## Peter_1979 (4. März 2007)

Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte:

Ein Spiele-Notebook ist IMHO Verschwendung. Wird primaer nur damit gespielt, sollte man sich besser fuer dass Geld ein Desktopsystem zusammenstellen, ist, fuer den gleichen Preis  wohl die leistungsstaerkere Variante, halt nicht mobil.

Und ja, DELL ist teuer, aber man bekommt dafuer auch etwas. Ich finde das Preis-Leistungsverhaeltnis ist noch ok, gerade was den Workstationbereich betrifft.


----------



## thooomy (7. März 2007)

Also ich kann euch beiden da nicht zustimmen: Warum ist das Verschwendung ? Natürlich kostet ein Gamer-Notebook deutlich mehr als ein vergleichbares Desktop System  (zur Zeit ca. das doppelte als Richtwert) aber es geht eben darum mobil zu sein und dennoch nicht aufs Spielen verzichten zu müssen. 
Ich selbst besitze ein selbiges von Alienware und habe es nicht bereut. Da ich viel pendle ist das für mich optimal, ein Desktop käme für mich daher nicht in Frage und nur zum arbeiten habe ich den Laptop nicht.

Daher finde ich eure pauschale Aussage "Gamer-Laptop=Geldverschwendung" falsch.

Das allerdings:


aditmine hat gesagt.:


> Hi Leute, ich möchte mir einen neuen Laptop kaufen, der soll auch nbissel fix sein. Also Games sollte schon flüssig drauf laufen, und ja soll halt was rechtes sein. Nur mein Problem es darf nicht all zu viel kosten.


funktioniert so nicht. Wenn du aktuelle Spiele flüssig zocken willst (und die sind zurzeit recht Hardwarehungrig) geht das nicht mit einem 1000 Euro laptop.
Allerdings kannst du solchen Spiele die ca. 2 Jahre alt sind auf maximaler und aktuelle auf mittlerer bis niedrigerer Qualität flüssig Spielen.
Achte vor allem darauf, dass du eine extra Grafikkarte hast, die keinen shared Memory Bereich hat. Ansonsten ist die Liste oben sehr gut...


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. März 2007)

Solange dir Alienware aktuelle Treiber liefert... und mit Mobilität ist nicht viel her wenn das Notebook den Akku wegrockt wie nichts... naja... mit genug Geld mag da einiges gehen...
Allerdings sind in my humble opinion Barebones auch recht mobil... und du musst keine Notebook-Komponenten verwenden... wie eben schon angesprochen sind die Go-Varianten vom Treibersupport mehr als problematisch... wie als würdest du mit ner Onboard-Karte Shader4 (Ih erwähne DirectX10 bewusst nicht xD) nutzen wollen 
Es entzieht sich meines Wissens ob es auch Notebooks mit normalen Karten gibt...
Es ist einfach alles eine Frage des Geldes... Mobilität kostet... im übrigen brauchst du auch immer Platz für ne Maus... in Bus und Bahn wohl nicht immer der Fall... oder zockst du mit Touchpad? 
Naja... das letztere ist kein wirklich ernstes Argument... man kann ja irgendwas anderes machen... oder auch mal ein Buch lesen... ich hab übrigens grad Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten fertig... doch "back to Topic" *Kekse mampf*
Es ist Geldverschwendung... zocken tut man Zuhause... wenn man verreist wird nen Lan-Bag genommen und der Desktop mitgenommen...


----------



## thooomy (8. März 2007)

nunja man erhält funktionierende treiber - nicht die neuesten. Will man mehr hat man sich selber zu kümmern - inoffizielle Versionen der Treiber oder alternativen wie von ngo etc. sind im netzauch zu kriegen (ja auch für notebooks, der support ist nur nicht "offiziell")...
"Problematisch" ist der Treibersupport für die Go Karten daher nicht. 

Es ist eben für die mobilen Chips auch nicht aller 5 Tage ein neuer Treiber verfügbar. Dieser Wahn von Spielern, die sich permanent die neuesten Treiber ihrer Grakas aufspielen ist sowieso Blödsinn - die lesen sich nicht mal die Changelist durch ob es überhaupt Änderungen für ihren Kartentyp gab - Hauptsache immer das Neueste...
Ein Update aller 6 Monate reicht eigentlich in den meisten Fällen zu - es sei denn deine Version hatte irgendwelche entscheidenen Bugs.

Zocken tut man natürlich nicht unterwegs, dass mit der Maus ist da nur ein Grund...

Und ein Barebone ist nicht mal annähernd so mobil wie ein Notebook - man hat ja noch nichtmal einen Bildschirm. Wenn ich am Wochende jedes zweite mal woanders bin packe ich doch nicht eine Riesentasche mit barebone, tastatur, bildschirm usw. ... einfach Laptop in den Rucksack, ab in den Zug und mitnehmen.. fertig. Und trotzdem kann ich dann am Zielort mal ne Runde zocken wenn ich Lust hab... (mit gehts nicht drum unterwegs zu zocken - da hält der akku natürlich nich lange !)

Also - es gibt definitv Situationen wo ein Gaming-Laptop Sinn macht....


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. März 2007)

Mh.. ich meinte nicht, dass man immer den aktuellen Treiber haben muss... sondern eben, dass es passieren kann, dass man eben wirklich ein Spiel aufgrund von durch den Grafiktreiber verursachten Bluescreens oder Darstellungsfehlern nicht spielen kann... soll ja schon vorgekommen sein... und es gibt eben fast nie neue offizielle Go-Treiber.
Das z.B. der NGO-Treiber Go-Karten unterstützt wusste ich nicht... war für mich eben ein optimierter Treiber, der in meinen Augen nicht wirklich viel bringt. Allerdings ist die Tatsache des Supports für Go-Karten nen tolles Feature und ich sehe somit die von mit angesprochene Treiberproblematik als widerlegt an..

Wieder mal was neues gelernt


----------



## thooomy (9. März 2007)

Naja sie werden nicht einfach so unterstützt. Bei jedem der treiber gibt es *.inf Dateien die die Grafikkarte definieren. Benutzt du die Standardreferenztreiber (auch die offiziellen forceware oder eben die nicht-so-offiziellen wie ngo oder omega) für eine mobile Graka musst du dann die entsprechenden .inf "reinpatchen" (woah.. denglisch). Das geht natürlich nicht immer, da die .inf Beschreibug sich bei Treiberupdates auch verändern kann...

Es gibt auch Leute, die bereits gepatchte Referenztreiber im Netzt reinstellen usw.

Kurz: ein Treiberupdate der Grafaikkarte im Notebook ist möglich, wenn auch bei weitem nicht so komfortabel...


----------

